# Chessie pups



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll have some Chessie pups sept 1st will be ready nov 1st. They are out of my master level male and a very nice female. Will be very nice pups.


----------



## Britni7911 (Nov 5, 2015)

How much you asking for the male 909-268-8609


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry but they're all sold


----------

